# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  ابتكارات في عالم الديكور..

## دمع الندى

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


**1.إستخدام الصحون البلاستيكة:*

* يمكن إستخدام الصحون البلاستيكة في عمل بسيط يزين غرفتك** فهناك العديد من الأفكار البسيطة ذات النتائج الجميلة . وإليكِ إحداها:*

* أولاً ارسمي 9 مربعات متساوية الأبعاد وقومي بقص المربعات التي على الزوايا*



*قومي بعمل فتحات بواسطة الثاقب الخاص وذلك على جميع الزوايا لكل مربع*


*بواسطة شريط ملون ادخلي الشريط داخل الثقوب من الزوايا المتقابلة لكل مربع كما في الصورة*

 
*
لعمل يد للسلة قومي بقص قطعة مستطيلة من الكرتون ويمكنكِ التحكم بالعرض أو الخامة
* 
 

بواسطة المكبس ثبتي يد السلة واملائيها بالشرائط الملونة وضعي فيها ما تشائين وزيني بها غرفتك

 








*2.كيفية الأستفادة من  المجــلات غير المرغوب فيها:*
 


*الأدوات**


**- مجلـة ( يفضل ان تكون مجلة خفيفة )*

* - مسدس شمع.*

* - قطعة كرتون على شكل مربع ( على حجم المجلة بعد فتحها من الوسط)* 

* - بخاخ رش خاص بالالوان ( تم استخدام اللون الذهبي في هذا المثال)*

* - أدوات الزين ( حسب الذوق: ورود... )* 


*الطريـقــة:*
* 



في البدايه نقوم بفتح المجلة من الوسط 

بعدها نقوم بطي الأوراق على شكل مخروط كما هو موضح
* 




*
كل شخص له الحرية في طي الأوراق من حيث العدد والشكـل وذلك حسب حجم المجلة واللوحة التي يرغب في الحصول عليها

ملاحظة: عدم نسيان تثبيت الاوراق الباقية من المجلة الغير مستخدمة  

 بعد تثبيت الأوراق .. نثبت قطعة الكرتون التي على حجم المجلة من الخلف..( مثل قاعدة يلتصق بها الشكل )* 





*بعد ماتثبت الأوراق .. نقوم بالعمل العشوائي للشمع على المجلة بعد ان يجف 
نقوم برشها بالبخاخ .. بشكل كامل من الأمام والخلف ..
ومن داخل الأوراق المطوية ( التي على شكل مخروط )* 




*هذه صورة مقربة للشمع* 





*من بعدها نقوم بتزين وتعديل اللازم* 




*يمكننا ان نستخدمها كلوحة تعلق في الغرفة او الصالون*

 










*3.عمل مجسمات بصناديق:

**
خدوا فكرة اولا عن المجسمات


* *غرفة نوم* 
 

*غرفة الخياطة والكي*





*ولا ننسى المطبخ*

 


*غرفة لشخص واحد*

 

*المكتبة*

 


*اليكم طريقة القيام بذلك:

ناخذ صندوقا ورقيا فارغا (من الورق المقوى)*  

 

*نضع فيه اي نوع من السجاد واي لون نحب استعماله*

 

*نستخدم كراسي لعب .. ونصنع له غطاء من القماش ونخيطه*

 




*ثم يوضع بالصندوق* 




*ونصنع وسادات صغيرة ونضعها على الكرسي* 





*ناخذ قماشا لونه اسود على شكل مربع 
* 



*ونعمل حوله اي تشكيلة خيوط وهنا بالصورة تم استخدام الصوف*




*ثم يلصق ويصبح لدينا شكل تلفزيون*




*ونضع خزانة وطاولة ويصبحلدينا شكل الغرفة ..**
*

----------


## أم أحمد

*افكار جميلة يا دمع الندي*
*اهلا بك غاليتي*
*واهلا بمواضعيك الراقية*
*في انتظار كل جديدك*

----------


## pussycat

أختى الرائعه ... دمع الندى

إبتكارات رائعه جدا جدا

وجديده

وأوعدك هجرب موضوع المجلات القديمه لإنه عجبنى جدا جدا

لك كل الشكر

----------


## منى سعد

شكرا ونريد المزيد من الاعمال الفنية لاننى عندى طفل عندة 6 سنوات والاجازة مش بيعرف يقضيها ازاى لان اخواته اكبر من ب 16 سنة و14 سنة و12سنة واريد شغل اوقات الاجازة 
وشكرا

----------


## دمع الندى

> *افكار جميلة يا دمع الندي*
> *اهلا بك غاليتي*
> *واهلا بمواضعيك الراقية*
> *في انتظار كل جديدك*





*أهلا وسهلا ام احمد عطرت

موضوعي بتواجدك

أشكرك على مرورك الرقيق
*

----------


## دمع الندى

> أختى الرائعه ... دمع الندى
> 
> إبتكارات رائعه جدا جدا
> 
> وجديده
> 
> وأوعدك هجرب موضوع المجلات القديمه لإنه عجبنى جدا جدا
> 
> لك كل الشكر







*عفوا يا أختي

 نورت موضوعي
*
*اسعدني انه اعجبك وهناك اشياء اخرى في الطريق* :Biggrin:

----------


## دمع الندى

> شكرا ونريد المزيد من الاعمال الفنية لاننى عندى طفل عندة 6 سنوات والاجازة مش بيعرف يقضيها ازاى لان اخواته اكبر من ب 16 سنة و14 سنة و12سنة واريد شغل اوقات الاجازة 
> وشكرا





*اهلا بك اختي منى 
سعداء بانضمامك لنا

ارجو لك المتعة والفائدة
*



*بالنسبة لولدك الله يحميه هو واخوته 

ساحاول بين الفينة واخرى(التي قد تطول نظرا لضيق وقتي)

 ان اضع بعض الافكار التي اتمنى ان تكون عونا لك

حيث يشكل فارق السن الكبير بينه واخوته فجوة في الافكار

 وايضا في شكل الالعاب بينهم

وانا ساحاول والكمال على الله

دمـــت بخيــــــر

واهلا بك مرة اخرى بيننا
*

----------


## دمع الندى

*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هذه طريقة تشكيل صغير بط (بطوطههه)

لاجل عيون منى اتفضلي 

**الادوات:

1. كرتين صغيرتين واحدة اصغر من اخرى.

2. ملون (صباغة) اصفر

3. فرشاة

4. وماذا ايضا اه اه  الريش (ابحتي عن ريش يامنى عمرك شفتي بطة بلا ريش ههه)

5. ورق برتقالي

6. مقص، لصاق، قلم اسود (ذو الرأس الكبير قليلا -نقول له فوتر - او استعملي اي شيء المهم انه اسود من اجل العينين انت سيدة الموقف)


لنبدأ اذن:

اصبغي الكرات باللون الاصفر او اجعليه يفعل ذلك (ولاتدعي علي بعد ذلك الملابس...)

**

ساعديه في قص الورق البرتقالي وحددي له شكل الارجل وشكلا يمثل معين اثنيه من المنتصف



ساعديه على لصق الكرتين كما في الصورة



ثم بعد ذلك عليكما بالصاق الرجلين بالكرة الكبيرة(اسفلها طبعا)



ماذا ينقصنا ياترى همممم

نعم عليكما بالصاق المعين الذي تم ثنيه من المنتصف ليعطينا شكل منقار

وطبعا ذلك في الكرة الصغرى التي تمثل الرأس




بعد ذلك عليكما بالصاق الريش (ليس كله حاذري)




فقط بعضه على جانبي الكرة الكبيرة يعني على شكل جناحين

ثم 



القليل منه ويستحسن ان يكون أطول الصقاه على شكل ذيل البط

بعد ذلك 



الصقا القليل من الريش الصغير على الرأس (يمكنك قص الريش )

ثم ارسمي شكل العينين السوداويتين

ليصبح هكذا



واكلة طيبة (يظهر انني اشعر بالجوع هههه) اعني ضعيه في غرفته او في مكان 

آخر من اجل الزينة

والسلام

ارجو ان اكون وفقت قليلا 


*

----------


## دمع الندى

*

هذه طريقة صنع ورود من ملاعق بلاستيكية 

وهي منقولة طبعا فانا غالبا مااحتفظ بكل مايعجبني في ملفات

علني اقوم بها يوما باذن الله في احدى العطل

ارجو ان تعجبكم 

1ــ فوق لهب الشمعه ضعي قمة الملعقه لتذوب (انتبهي حتى لا يؤذي البلاستيك يدك ولا تجعليها تذوب كثيرا فقط رأسها)



2ــ افصلي رأس الملعقه بواسطة السكين



3ــ انت الان بحاجه الى قاعده لتثبتي عليها الاوراق التي ستصنعيها من المعالق ،
قومي باضافة غراء السيلكون وثبتيها على القاعده ..
انظري الى النتيجه :


مع العلم ممكن تركها بدون اذابتها لتعطي شكل اخر للورده وممكن استعمال عدة الوان من الملاعق 





أتمنى ان تنجزن  الطريقة وان تزين بهذه الورود الجميلة منازلكن




*

----------


## دمع الندى

*

عمل شمعة بمكعبات ملونة*
*

**طريقــــــة العمل سهلة و موضحة بالصور*



نذيب كمية من الشمع الابيض في اناء

** 

* نصب اللون المراد على الشمع الابيض المنصهر*
* أو نصهر شمع ملون أصلا بأي ألوان نفضلها*



** 

* ندهن بزيت دهن خفيف أي شيئ مسطح*



** 

* بعد دهنه نمسحه حتى تكون نسبةالزيت خفيفة جدا*




** 

* نقوم بصب الشمع الذائب فى المكان المدهون ونتركه ليبرد ثم نقوم بتقطيعه على شكل مربعات*




** 

* وهذا شكله بعد التقطيع*




** 

* نقوم بدهن خفيف للعلبة التى* 
* ستعطينا شكل الشمعة ثم نضع جزء* 
* من الشمع الملون المقطع داخل الشكل المراد ان تكون به الشمعة*




** 

* ثم نصب عليه الشمع الأبيض*
* السابق ذوبانه بعد تثبيت خيط بالوسط*




** 

* الشكل النهائي*

----------

